# Royal City Bowmen



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I look forward to it as usual.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Will be there!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Working.
Wish I could make it


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like Son #1 and I will be there too


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the shoot still on tomorrow or has the rain been too much


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Good shoot today guys thanks. First time I've ever been put in a "guest" class at an open shoot but I was just there to enjoy the course anyway.
Are you having a guest class next week too?


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Great shoot and very well groomed and dry course! Thanks to RCB.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice course and couple tricky shots too ! Thanx Royal City !


----------



## cdn 3-d (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, nice day, extra effort was noticable, BUT, where were the stakes target # 35? No problem, stood at the footpath, 42 yards and shot an X!....lol last shot of the day, keeps you coming back

rr


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Found the stakes for 35 leaning against a tree in target 38?????
The guys and lady at Royal City always do a great job and this course was one of their best.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

We had one of the organizers tell us how to shoot 35, so no problem there.




cdn 3-d said:


> Yes, nice day, extra effort was noticable, BUT, where were the stakes target # 35? No problem, stood at the footpath, 42 yards and shot an X!....lol last shot of the day, keeps you coming back
> 
> rr


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Thx to everyone coming out for our shoot
opp's about the stake on 35 
our next shoot is May 25
Trad and Xbow only, there will be no guest class 
c ya

Rick


----------



## cdn 3-d (Oct 22, 2011)

Just pullin your legs guys, nice shoot, course looked great with the paths all mulched up and dry. alligator across the pond!,nice shot,
Noticed you have a moose target, nice! , but still have to say, that bedded Elk is just as nice a target as you can shoot.
thank again, see you labour day weekend. 
BTW, always check your nocks before shooting!!
lol....


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

cdn 3-d said:


> Just pullin your legs guys, nice shoot, course looked great with the paths all mulched up and dry. alligator across the pond!,nice shot,
> Noticed you have a moose target, nice! , but still have to say, that bedded Elk is just as nice a target as you can shoot.
> thank again, see you labour day weekend.
> BTW, always check your nocks before shooting!!
> lol....


Yes, learn your lesson young man


----------

